
Paris Syndrome - satanic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome
======
Starknaked
I wonder if the same mechanism applies to other things that we develop
expectations of like relationships, careers, success?

To me Paris syndrome seems much like the old adage of "never meet your heroes"
neither will live up to your idealised expectations.

